# Assassination



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

This is my first time trying to do this so please bear with me. this will be like Mafia with a 40k twist. I will only accept 15 characters.

You get to create your own character, doesn't matter what race, their will be 3-4 assassins, 1 doctor, 1 inquisitor, rest diplomats, all of whom will remain anonymous. I hope to get this up and running within 2 weeks.

Rules- Everything is done once per week. I will pm everyone what job you have.
Assassins- pm me with who you want to assassinate
Doctor- PM me on who you want to save
Inquisitor- PM me on who you think an assassin is
Diplomats and everyone else- PM me on who you want to kill that you believe is an assassin.
Action thread will be there for you guys to have conversations, and I will post who has died each week. If you died, you are out.

Background- In the year 40,999 the citizens get tired of war, so all the races get together to agree on a peace treaty, unknown to anyone, some assassins will be disguised as diplomats and try to disrupt the treaty. If their is more assassins then diplomats, then the war continues for another millenia, if the assassins are all killed, then the war is over for 10 years.

Characters-
Name-

Age-

Appearance-

Race-

History/Background-

Other Info-


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

Name- Yathar Yertus

Age- 42

Appearance- A giant of a man standing at 6'4" and built like a tank on legs. Yathar has a tattoo of an eight pointed around his left eye and a scar that runs fromhis right ear to his mouth. 

Race- Human 

History/Background-Yathar was born on a feral world in the outer systems of space his planet was invaded when he was 19 and he was made tomfight in gladiatorial arenas for the amusement of the chaos cultists he called his captors. After winning a hundred bouts in the arena the cult gave him his freedom and let him join their ranks as a warrior in the name of the chaos gods.

Other Info- Hates Orks due to the scar given to him during a fight with one of them in his times in the arena.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Name- Nikolas Krumha

Age- 3,056

Appearance- 5" 8', elongated face, slim, not particularly muscular.

Race- Eldar

History/Background- Whilst other, naive, races would revere Nikolas as ancient, he is young amongst the eldar. Ranger from a Craftworld, sent for a purpose he keeps private.

Other Info- Weak psyker. Has the ability to communicate in any language. 

Is that ok?


----------



## Prothor Ironfist (Sep 27, 2009)

I thnik the point of this RP is that he assigns jobs and the players do things secretly so you don't choose to be an assassin he picks 3 or whatever and then people try to route them out. :victory:


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

......damn. Well I suck at this!


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

Name: Sneeky Baztud
Race: Ork
History: Sneeky Baztud emerged out of his spore on the industrial world Colchor V. He is constantly on the run from the local Imperial Guard that had thought they had just exterminated all the orks on the planet. Upon the discovery one was left alive the planetary governor decreed the Guardsmen must not rest until this last ork has been killed. He survived by hiding in the shadows, sniping and chopping any Imperial Guardsmen searching for him. 
Appearance: He has a mottled yellow-green skin colour and abnormaly large hands and eyes.
Other info: Baztud hates humans because he was and still is constantly hunted by them. He carries a huge semi-automatic rifle of his own making, able to pierce concrete and has a range of 2,000 miles. He also carries two choppas on his back. He is also the size of an average nob due to 14 years of constantly fighting Guardsmen. Unfortunatly because Baztud has had no interaction with anyone exepct humans trying to kill him, Baztud is incredibly stupid, has no concept of tactics besides madly charging or sitting still and shotting and is not able to speak well, his only knowlegde of speaking is with what he was born with. The only exeption to this is that he is very resourceful. He is obsessed with collecting toenails


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

forgot age. he is 14 years old


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Prothor Ironfist is accepted as is.
Lupercal 101 you need to change your character a little since you don't know what job I will assign you.
Deus Mortis you need to change your character a little since you don't know what job I will assign you and you can only die once.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

alrighty then


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

lupercal 101 you are good.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Am I ok now?


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome aboard Deus Mortis.


----------



## high marshall kyle (Jun 26, 2009)

Name- nickolai the advenger 

Age- 65

Appearance- imperial fist marine with many scars from battle and littered with medals of battles 

Race- human ( space marine)

History/Background- served in all aspects of the chapter from scout to second in comand to lysander and the first companie after the years of serving as a apothacary

Other Info- here to show the opinion of the chapter and defend the human diplomats what ever the cost


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

This could be fun, im assuming any race is allowed-

Name: Tahlmil

Age- 2011

Appearance: Tahlmil wears a black robe with purple tips tight around his body. His cheeks are constantly split, Tahlmil cutting open the two scars moving up across them everyday to keep the thrill within him thriving. His eyes are pure black orbs which seem to swirl in the darkness only hightening his already extremly strong senses. His skin is unanturally pale, almost death like. He wears a skin tight armour around his lithe body.

Race: Dark Eldar Mandrake.

Background: Tahlmil no longer remembers his earlier life, the maelstrom of slaughter and murder he has indulged in over the last one thousand nine hundred years slowly turning him into a gibbering madman though he can hide this if needed to do so, he only lives for the hunt as he calls it and will do anything to destroy his target, making their deaths prolonged and bloody.

Other information: Tahlmil utilises whatever he can while carrying out his 'work' and often taunts his targets with child like laughter and cries, watching them for days before he will find their weaknesses and turn it against them.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome high marshall kyle and dark angel.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Just wondering.....

how many people will you accept before starting?

Will we be able to move around say a.....city but not assassinate/save/find out the other players?

And at Lupercal- Bit of a huge range for a Ork made weapon ehh?


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

I will be accepting 15, before we start.


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

dark angel said:


> Just wondering.....
> 
> how many people will you accept before starting?
> 
> ...


well i thought if an ork can make a gun that spins around, opens a rift in the warp which transports grots into other peoples bodies and build a machine gun the size of a large building, i thought if an ork tinkers enough he can make anything with the right materials


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

dark angel said:


> Will we be able to move around say a.....city but not assassinate/save/find out the other players?


You will, that is what the action thread will be for, once the game gets up and running. Just waiting on 5-10 more people.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

Name- Ches guever' Kais
Age- 40
race-abomination
Background-A human, origonally, Ches guever was a freedom fighter on a Dark Eldar slave world. one day, he shot the wrong incubus, and ended up with a fate worse than death. merged in two with his fellow freedom fighter, a tau who was scoping out the planet for an invasion when the dark eldar came. they were found out and a Dark Eldar Hamoucumuli tortured and made them an ungodly abomination with extreme toughness and strength, with unlimited potential for Intelligence. the horrible looking blob is a seeming gentle giant, but you wouldn't like him when he's angry...

other info- Has a personalized fully-auto shotgun that counts as an assault d6+1 str 3 ap 5 shotgun.


----------



## worldmuncher (Oct 31, 2009)

Name- Rawr Gnarl

Age- unknown

Race- Tyranid lictor

Appearance/other- 5'10" a stranded hiding on a idustrial planet, the creature's flesh became a dark grey and thicker like a shell. picking off anyone he can for food, nothing can stop him. learned to speak imperium by asociating knowledge gained by capturing and observing his prey.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome Khorneflake and worldmuncher.

About halfway there, til we start.


----------



## Psychocamel (Oct 6, 2009)

Name: Christopher Borena
Age:41
Appearance: 5'9" Black hair, Blue eyes
Race: Human
Background: Born on Armageddon. Fought against the orks for 12 years.
Other Info. Wanted for Desertion


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome Psychocamel.


----------



## SpaNNerZ (Jun 17, 2008)

Mind if I jump onboard, havn't done one in a while.

Name: Bahz Requiel

Age: 6005

Appearance: 6'1" Slender, sleekback short grey hair with a long fringe, that hides a bionic eye piece. He always wears his long weather beaten cloak.

Race: Eldar

Background: Once a pathfinder whom spent most of his years on Ath-Ethon, scouting for the forces of Alaitoc against the Tyranid Hive fleet Leviathan, lending a hand where he can. He has kept searching for hidden webways among the stars for years and, as a traveller has made many powerful acquaintances, some who owe him favours. He has conversed with local governments on the solution of problems of security or vermin, and knows how to handle himself in a debate.
He now still roams the around the stars, but, on his own terms still seeking out his future, and still lends aid where he can.

Other Info. Early on, he left the path of the Warlock to sate his wanderlust and seek out his past, present and future. As such he has used his powers on the odd occasion to tap into the strands of fate and foresee the future or to help heal the wounded. Of course this use is limited and highly dangerous as to tap into the infinity circuit is to risk ones life.
His eye piece came about when drop of acid from a Carnifexes weapon, managed to splatter into his eye causing permenant blindness, as a consequence, Bahz got the eye piece to allow him to "see" again, No one knows its full function, but there are rumours that it is a miniturised Raphlar Ray, the same used by apothecarys to see through the armour of space marines, and observe internal wounds.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome SpaNNerZ.

only 6 more to go till we can get started.


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Name: Tarn Y'leleth
Age: 1216.
Gender: Male.
Appearance: He is a a little longer than his fellow eldars, his hair is long and black. He is as slender as any other eldar.

Background: He never talks about it. So very little is known about his exept that he is a farseer from Saim-Hann.

Other info: He is as arogant as only a eldar can be, and he hates orks more than any thing else. His trust is not easy to gain, anf when you earn it, it is not asured he is going to trust you for very long any way. And he knows how to drive a jetbike, and he even likes it.

Hope this is ok.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome Flerden


----------



## Avatar 95 (Oct 7, 2009)

Name- Akin Varlin 
Age- 300
Race- eldar 
Background- akin is a swooping hawk who has served baggaroth many times. He has won countless amounts of praise and has been awarded many awards in his time. He has a hatred of orks due to his old teammates being ripped apart by the feral creatures. 
Is this okay?


----------



## SpectR (Nov 15, 2009)

Name- N' Lel'ka (Second, Lightning Blow)

Age-21

Appearance- N' Lel'ka uses a highly modified Tau xv15 stealth suit that he has equipped with extra stabilization and war gear so as it is nearly as effective as an xv22 prototype suit (Shadowsun's suit) as well as offering more functionality (namely the full use of both hands). The color scheme is mainly dark gray with beige highlights as well as a red strip of cloth attached to the shoulder pad. The helmet lenses are a glowing light blue. 

Race-Tau

Background- After the Shak'vro escaped execution at the hands of the Ethereals, they went into a life of hiding. However, the only way for them to survive was to hire themselves out as mercenaries to other races or else die of starvation. N' Lel'ka, meaning second (As the Shak'vro have abolished Traditional tau ranking schemes, the only ranking is the commander, his seconds and his troops which are comprised of many different suits and battle suit types.) and lightning blow, due to his successful use of tactics by catching the enemy off-guard and disappearing before they have a chance to regroup.

Tau Exiles from: http://www.warseer.com/forums/showthread.php?t=147535

Is that okay? I'm new here


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome Avatar 95 and SpectR


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I'll give it a shot...

*Name*: Istaur Seachmall
*Age*: 297
*Gender*: Male
*Race*: Eldar
*Appearance*: Istaur Sechmall is a has a long, slender character, that of a typical Eldar, only with more wear. He is also scarred right down the left side of his body, running from his face to his knee. His eyes are young but weary and have seen many horrifying things. He has darker skin than most Eldar, but not as dark as some humans. His hair is a deep black, but this is rarely seen as it is usually covered by the hood of his long, greyish-brown cloak. He had a mask that covers his face but only in times of fighting, it is down when all is calm.
*History*: Istaur was born on Craftworld Finneth Ra, a mysterious Craftword. When he was only 124 he was forced into exile, for reasons only known to Istaur himself. He has become a respected ranger and corsair and worked with Prince Yriel for a time. He now has his own small team that discover new worlds for the Eldar to take refuge on, so the mighty empire can be restored once again. He has a grudge against Orks and Tyranids as they destroy the Eldar's 'Promised Land'.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome Shadow Hawk.


----------



## marxalvia (Oct 6, 2008)

Ok, lets get this started, I will PM you your jobs soon. If you don't get a PM you are a diplomat. Remember everyone is a diplomat, but only 4 are secretly assassins, 1 is secretely a doctor, and 1 is secretely a inquisitor.
I am no longer accepting any more applicants, sorry.


----------

